# Carriers with Dividers - Examples?



## kibbnbitz (Oct 22, 2010)

Would anyone that has added a divider to a travel carrier be willing to share photos? Or at least provide a link to the particular style of carrier you use? I'm thinking about using coroplast to create two levels and I know to look for a carrier that has screws holding the sections together. I've been looking at this one, but I'm not sure it will work. I'm interested to know what has worked well for others!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I had a picture for you! I've seen it done as well, cutting the piece of coroplast to fit inbetween the top and bottom sections of the carrier (for a front-opening door) and you can also do the same thing and divide it down the middle if you have a door on top. I prefer the door-on-top carriers, but I know that carriers with the front door only work well for shipping and splitting the carrier into two levels is what a lot of people do to separate sexes during shipping or travel.


----------

